# Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...



## akireic (22. März 2011)

*Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Moin.. wollte von euch mal wissen welche lüfter ihr für radiatoren empfehlen könnt... hab vor mir einen zweiten lüfter auf die coolit eco kühlung zu setzten bzw. den standartlüfter zu ersetzten...

gruß
kai


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

z.b. Noiseblocker.


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

oder Enermax TB Silence


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Noiseblocker Multiframe, die sind speziell dafür ausgelegt


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

DA würde ich eher BlacksilentPro nehmen... die kosten nicht so viel und leisten das gleiche, wenn nicht sogar etwas besser weil die richtig abdichten.


----------



## Malkolm (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Du kannst auch mal einen Blick in http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...0-update-58x-120mm-140mm-luefter-im-test.html wagen.
Gerade wenn man keine 30€ für 2 NB BSPro ausgeben möchte findet man in dem Test durchaus gute Lüfter zum wesentlich kleineren Preis.


----------



## SaKuL (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

DEN besten Lüfter gibt es nicht, aber die genannten von Noiseblocker und Enermax sind auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Viele setzen auch auf Skythe Lüfter, denn diese verrichten auch leise und leistungsstarke Arbeit.

MfG SaKuL


----------



## VJoe2max (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Noiseblocker Multiframe, die sind speziell dafür ausgelegt


 
Das Gegenteil ist da eigentlich der Fall . Die Multiframes sind als Radiatorlüfter aufgrund des nicht dicht schließenden Rahmens eher ungeeignet. Leise sind sie allerdings - als Gehäuselüfter deshalb sehr gut brauchbar. 

Für Radiatoren sollten es schon Lüfter mit sauber aufliegendem Rahmen sein. Noiseblocker PL1 oder Enermax TB Silence sind ebenfalls sehr leise und wären hier die bessere Wahl - und zudem noch günstiger. Auch Scythe Slipstreams sind nach wie vor beliebt als Radiatorlüfter. Allerdings wird die Kühlleistung mit leiseren und damit i. d. R. schächeren Lüftern nicht zunehmen - es geht bei guten Radi-Lüftern normalerweise immer eher um Geräuschreduzierung, da man normalerweise ja keine so klein dimensionierten Radiatorflächen hat wie bei den Fertig-Kühlungen. Ein Kompromiss für solche Fertigteile, könnten z.B. Gentle Typhonns sein. Die machen angeblich verhältnismäßig viel Druck bei noch vertretbarem Lärm.


----------



## akireic (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

und wie siehts aus mit noctua nf p 12.....
bei radiatoren ist doch ein hoher statischer druck ausschlaggebend oder? hab mal aus spass den bequiet silent wings usc auf den radiator gepackt und da kam am anderen ende so gut wie keine luft mehr raus...selbst bei 12v...!!
welche könnt ihr denn noch sonst so empfehlen...


----------



## VJoe2max (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Bei den BeQuiet! Silent Wings usc besteht das gleiche Problem wie bei den NB Multiframes (sogar noch stärker). Die sind aufgrund des nicht abdichtenden Rahmens als Radiatorlüfter völlig ungeeignet - also kein Wunder, dass das nicht funktioniert hat . 

Die Noctua nf p 12 könnte man nehmen - sind allerdings etwas teuer.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

@Joe Ich hab hier 9 Multiframes rumliegen und 3 Black Silent Pro daher weiß ich wohl welcher Rahmen dichter ist und besser sitzt - Bei den BS Pro sitz er ziemlich lockeer während bei den Multiframes das Teil wirklich anliegt und auch ordentlich hält


----------



## RHBaum (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Bei dem Preis einer Wakü hasst du doch sicher auch ne Reglung drinne oder laesst du die Teile permanent mitlaufen ? 
Wenn ja, würd ich auf geringe Anlaufdrehzahlen, und lautheit besonders im unteren Drehzahlbereich achten ... 
Meist is der Radi fuer ne Wakü eh überdimensioniert, so das da ned zu oft auf Leistung an den Propellern kommst .... 

Ciao ...


----------



## VJoe2max (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Joe Ich hab hier 9 Multiframes rumliegen und 3 Black Silent Pro daher weiß ich wohl welcher Rahmen dichter ist und besser sitzt - Bei den BS Pro sitz er ziemlich lockeer während bei den Multiframes das Teil wirklich anliegt und auch ordentlich hält


 
Sie können aber nicht abdichten aufgrund der Rahmenform - das klappt nicht, da sich nicht vernünftig aufliegen. Wie du sie befestigst ist dabei zweitrangig. Es geht um die Nebenströme und die sind bei den Multiframes einfach unvermeidlich (wenn auch nicht ganz so heftig wie bei den Silent Wings), sofern du nicht mit Tape o. Ä. abdichtest .


----------



## Uter (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

@ rUdeBoy und VJoe2max:

Bei den Multiframes liegen inzwischen diese Rahmen bei, damit dichten sie ab und sind für Radis problemlos nutzbar.
Die Black SilentPro sind damit etwas unterlegen, haben aber das deutlich  bessere P/L-Verhältnis und da man meist mehrere braucht sind sie  empfehlenswerter.

Die Gentle Typhoon haben einen sehr interessanten Ansatz, nur das Kugellager und die sehr große Nabe stören mich etwas.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Ah - OK das mit den Rahmen wusste ich noch nicht. Da hat man wohl dazu gelernt. Ich kenne nur den bisherigen Lieferumfang ohne die zusätzlichem Gummi-Rahmen und da gibt´s einfach Nebenströme die nicht zu unterschätzen sind .


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei Noiseblocker anfragen ob man die im Nachhinein erwerben kann 
(Auch wenn ich mit der Kühlleistung durchaus zufriden bin)


----------



## Uter (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Afaik wird es sie auch so geben, allerdings weiß ich nicht wann und wo, ich könnte auch noch einen brauchen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Hab mal zu Noiseblocker Kontakt aufgenommen... kann ja hier auf dem laufenden halten... 
Auf die Schnelle hab ich in Shops keine gesehen die man einzeln kaufen kann.


----------



## Uter (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Ok, falls das hier Richtung ot geht, würde ich mich über eine entsprechende PN freuen.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Achso ihr wusstet nichts von dem Rahmen  Das erklärt alles, weil der wesentlich besser ist als der der BS Pro


----------



## simptrix (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Also ich habe heute meine Corsair H70 Wakü bekommen und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit der Kühlleistung. Jedoch stören mich die Lüfter sehr weshalb ich sie auch gegen andere austauschen möchte. 
Ist der Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland aus dem großen Test immernoch aktuell eine der besten oder sollte ich zu einem Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 187.3m³/h, 37dB(A) (SY1225SL12SH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland greifen oder empfiehlt ihr einen komplett anderen Lüfter für mein H70 System??
*
*


----------



## Malkolm (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Die NB-BSP sind immernoch eine sehr gute Wahl. Ich würde nur überlegen ob es die PL-2 oder PL-1 sein sollen.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

@simptrix Wie gesagt die Multiframe sind die besten, ansonsten eben die BS Pro ;D (PL-2)


----------



## simptrix (24. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

jo habe mich jetzt mal für den Nb bsp pl-2 entschieden. hoffe er kommt moin noch rein


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Feser Triebwerk


----------



## simptrix (27. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

also kann die nb bsp pl-2 nur empfehlen. sie sind defenitiv viel leiser als die originalen Lüfter und Kühlen bei niedrigerer U/min genauso wie dir originalen voll aufgedreht


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. März 2011)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*



> Kühlen bei niedrigerer U/min genauso wie dir originalen voll aufgedreht



was weniger an den Lüftern liegt, als an der begrenzten Radifläche, ab einem gewissen Luftstrom kann der Radi nicht mehr Wärme abgeben (bzw. steht der Leistungszuwachs in keinem sinnvollen Verhältnis mehr zum Lautstärkezuwachs)


----------



## wick3d1980 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Beste 120mm Radiatorlüfter gesucht...*

Hi!

Der Thread ist uralt, aber egal - will keinen neuen aufmachen, da meine Frage hier gut reinpasst. 

Habe mir u.A. auf Grund dieses recht alten Threads 2 Enermax T.B. Silence PWM für meine Enermax Liqtech 240 II besorgt (noch nicht verbaut - Kompri-Band zum Abdichten kommt erst morgen). Die wurden in mehreren Foren als günstige und gute Alternative empfohlen und auf Grund des Preises habe ich sie dann zB den E-Loops vorgezogen.

Was ich mich frage: Im Rahmen ist ja das Enermax-Logo quasi "ausgestanzt" und die Schrift ist offen. 

Geht da nicht Luft bzw. Luftdruck flöten?? Soll ich die Schrift vielleicht sicherheitshalber mit Tesa abkleben?


----------

